# Fall Classes



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So for those of you already signed up for fall classes, what are you going to be taking?

I'm stuck with only night classes to choose from. I signed up for an Abnormal Psychology class though...will probably be the only class I take this fall.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

huh said:


> Abnormal Psychology class though...will probably be the only class I take this fall.


Sound like a fun one.

I'm taking a remote sensing class (satellite/aerial photography), a CAD class, trig, and another GIS/CAD class.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Organic Chemistry lecture and lab, Ecology, Evolution, Modern French Literature. I'm almost sortof looking forward to it.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Organic Chemistry lecture and lab, Ecology, Evolution, Modern French Literature. I'm almost sortof looking forward to it.


Besides the Modern French Literature I would be too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

R said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Organic Chemistry lecture and lab, Ecology, Evolution, Modern French Literature. I'm almost sortof looking forward to it.
> ...


I'm a french minor. My brain would explode if I took all sciences, all the time. I love me some rambling essays and class arguments about character development.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > Perfectionist said:
> ...


hehe ya that or some art classes are a must... such a nice getaway in between the hard stuff


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Art of the Picture Book


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oxy-fuel and shielded metal arc welding. 
algebra I
A+ certification 
physical education

wewt, we'll see how it goes. if I finish I will graduate with an AA degree after about five years of going to school there. was really hard at first.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Just one class this Fall while I continue working full time.
"Communication Disorders in Literature and Media"
An introductory class studying characters with communication disorders in literature and popular movies like Rain Man, Children of a Lesser God, What's Eating Gilbert Grape, etc. Sounds interesting.


----------



## SADone (Aug 8, 2008)

a bunch of sociology classes and one music


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have five full year classes. One is Social Work forsure, 2 are Psych classes (Child psych and social psych) , 1 is Family Sociology, and the last one is personality psych.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Wellness (general ed./waste of time)
Wind Philharmonic (for the scholarship money)
Intro. to counseling
Senior research seminar
Research methods and design
Systems and theories
spanish 3

I'm taking alot :eyes


----------



## **ibleedblueblood** (Aug 4, 2008)

My major is hospitality management.


Cruise operations
Hotel operations
I forget what the other two are


I'm sooo nervous! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That's so cool! I'm jealous.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Art History of the Italian Renaissance, Latin Oratory, Intermediate Greek, Intensive Elementary French, British Literature.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Art History of the Italian Renaissance, Latin Oratory, Intermediate Greek, Intensive Elementary French, British Literature.


Very impressive.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I do choose to go I will be taking a kinesiology class, statistics course for psychology, and nutrition.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Victorian fiction, a couple of critical theory classes, women's writing in the restoration & 18th century, nature in Shakespeare, postcolonial & transnational discourses, and contemporary British fiction. They're all half-years except for the Victorian class.

TruSeeker: "Communication Disorders in Literature and Media" sounds very interesting. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Chem II, zoology, and cultural geography

=( I hate my bio major...


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

microbiology, pathology, neuroanatomy, pharmacology


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Taking 3. At a new school so i'm scared! :afr :afr :afr 

i'm a psych major so all psych lol

research & design methods (something like that)
personality (something like that)
industrial/organizational/social skills (something liket that lol)


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

Fall Semester 2008

Principles of Biology
Precalculus Algebra
Pre Calculus Lab
Elementary Spanish
E. Spanish Lab


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

East Asian Civilization and Culture
Criminal Law in Action
Method and Theory of Biological Anthropology 
Anthropology of Native Americans (film class)

I have a history class that I will drop if I get into a waitlisted class. Heck I'll probabaly drop it even if I don't for something else. I'm on waitlist for a really interesting athropology class (Anthropology of sub-culture groups) and a badminton class just for kicks.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Spring (Fall in Northern hemisphere) semester classes:

Modern and Contemporary Literature
Self and Other (Cultural Studies)
Great Ideas in Philosophy
Business in the Global Economy

Now I just have to do some study..


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

electromagnetic fields
solid state electronics
electronics lab
advanced calculus I
history of rock 'n roll


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

person86 said:


> electromagnetic fields
> solid state electronics
> electronics lab
> advanced calculus I
> history of rock 'n roll


We have a History of Rock 'N Roll class? Is it in CCM?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Kelly said:


> We have a History of Rock 'N Roll class? Is it in CCM?
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


yes ma'am. it's a three part series, actually. i am taking the first one, which covers 1954-1969.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Intermediate Accounting
Accounting Systems & Data Process
Income Taxation
Commercial Law
Marketing


----------



## 58787 (Aug 20, 2008)

Accounting 2
Macroeconomics
Microeconomics
Business Law
Beginner French
Astronomy (w/lab)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

person86 said:


> yes ma'am. it's a three part series, actually. i am taking the first one, which covers 1954-1969.


Damn. I wish I could have made that count for something.

And why are you ma'am-ing me? Am I that old now? Or are you just becoming more southern? :b

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Kelly said:


> person86 said:
> 
> 
> > yes ma'am. it's a three part series, actually. i am taking the first one, which covers 1954-1969.
> ...


It's a 300 level class. Undergrad Gen Ed credit. But you didn't do your undergrad at UC, I presume?

And since I'm a southern man now, I might as well quote some Tim McGraw...

_i may drink too much and play too loud
hang out with a rough and rowdy crowd
that don't mean i don't respect
my mama or my uncle sam
yes sir, yes ma'am
i may be a real bad boy
but baby i'm a real good man_


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

15 credits
My schedule has a lot of holes in it

Intro to Electrical Systems I
Tuesday Thursday 8:00 am - 9:15 am

Electronic Materials
Tuesday 6:20 pm - 9:05 pm

Eng analysis
Tuesday Thursday 2:00 pm - 3:15 pm

Prob and Stats
8:35 am - 9:25 MWF

Eng econ
MWF 12:00 pm - 1:15

And on rate my professors that electronic materials class has 1 out of 5 in everything, saying its hardest class they have taken. Im screwed


----------



## 58787 (Aug 20, 2008)

kriminator said:


> And on rate my professors that electronic materials class has 1 out of 5 in everything, saying its hardest class they have taken. Im screwed


Take those reviews with a grain of salt. Some of the best professors i've had received low scores and horrible evaluations on that site. It seems like most of the comments are usually negative anyways. Some people are just lazy and don't like to work, so they take out their frustration on those types of public sites which is a shame.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm taking AP European History, AP Literature, Pre-Calculus, Mandarin II, Spanish 5, College prepatory class (for applications), and Silhouette (school's newspaper).


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm taking a painting class, an art theory class, human nutrition, and a chamber music class. It's going to be an interesting school year to say the least.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Finance
Business Law
Intro. to Marketing
BCIS
Environmental Philosophy


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

Principles of Macroeconomics
Accounting I
Quant. Business Analysis
Russian
Maybe an Exercise class


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Women's Studies
African American Consciousness
Latina(o) Diaspora
History of Asian Americans
Anthropology of Homosexualities
Fieldwork in Psychology

This is my most interesting semester so far.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Gerard said:


> Anthropology of Homosexualities


that sound like an interesting class. I took anthropology 101 one semester.

A+ turn out to be a pile of ****. I takin American history II now. I'll graduate this semester if I pass all my classes. I be petitionin next week for an AA.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Gerard, that sounds like a really interesting semester. I'm jealous! I only have room for English classes, haha.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

Poli Sci Major

First year...so scared!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh...I had my class tonight and it was constant group activities...this is going to be a long semester.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

/


----------



## quiet_dove (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm taking:

College Newspaper Production
Journalism
Approaches to English Studies
Baroque and Classical Music

So far, I'm really liking all of my classes except for Approaches to English Studies. That one involves a bit too much analysis and abstract thinking for my liking.


----------

